# Is there a law against selling red eared sliders at retail in Canada?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I know in the US you can't buy baby red eared sliders due to salmonella etc but is that in effect here? A couple years back I remember more stores selling baby RESes but now almost none of them carry them. I've seen King Ed sell Rio Grande RESes, painted turtles, soft shells but I don't know if they sell regulars. This makes me wonder if there is a ban on them specifically and if it applies to all turtles...? I currently have a male and female juvenile RES.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It was illegal to sell them in 1989 in Vancouver. BUT there were stores "leasing" them at that time. I'm not sure if RES sales are banned in all if BC though.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Not allowed to bring through customs and most municipalities say no now. Big fines if caught.- few stores were I heard. 600 a turtle and other fines .


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Andrew M. said:


> I know in the US you can't buy baby red eared sliders due to salmonella etc but is that in effect here? A couple years back I remember more stores selling baby RESes but now almost none of them carry them. I've seen King Ed sell Rio Grande RESes, painted turtles, soft shells but I don't know if they sell regulars. This makes me wonder if there is a ban on them specifically and if it applies to all turtles...? I currently have a male and female juvenile RES.


how recently did you see turtles at King Eds?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I called king ed as a person came from Alberta asking at my shop. Ron said no not allowed. But I did hers north Vancouver is allowed. Check pet boutique.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

am3ience said:


> how recently did you see turtles at King Eds?


I went a week ago and they had none. Maybe about a year or so back I remember seeing them sell RESes.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't bring them into our store anymore because I don't want to risk people bringing them back at a later date if they become illegal (or releasing them), and I don't want our store being fined a bunch of money for having them just in case they decide to crack down. I'm sure if you already own them you'd be grandfathered in, if they do become illegal to own.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

why are they so regulated?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

They're super invasive here. It wouldn't be a problem if people didn't release them into ponds and lakes, but unfortunately they do. And they end up taking up resources our native animals need.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

They're very invasive but, it originally goes back to the Salmonella issue. 
I've never heard of anyone getting Salmonella from a turtle and have never talked to a turtle owner who has ever heard of it happening.
Under the new BC reptile laws it is illegal to import turtles into BC.


----------

